# Problem: KX Prject & Creative Audigy Player



## josDesign (23. November 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem.

Ich wollte mir die kxproject.com driver installieren, da die Treiber von creative nicht mehr funktionieren.

jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob jemand weis, wie ich mein 5.1 system am computer voll ausnützen kann!
Denn es funktionieren nur die beiden hinteren lautsprecher.

der subwoofer und die vorderen 3 sind lautlos.


Hat schon jemand dieses Problem gehabt

mfg
josDesign


----------



## Vincent (26. November 2003)

Diese KX-Project Treiber sind mir ein Rätsel. Dass du nur hinten was hörst liegt wohl daran, dass die Soundkanäle standardmäßig vertauscht sind. Also einfach in den Mixer gehen und die Option abschalten. Da gibt es auch einen Surroundtest wenn ich mich nicht irre. Einfach mal dort schauen.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (27. November 2003)

Soweit ich weiss, kann man bei den KX Treibern sogar das Routing ganz frei festlegen. Also Was ggf. ueber welchen Effekt Wohin und dann an Welchen Ausganggehen soll. 
Aber hatte auch nie wirklich die Motivation die Doku ganz zu lesen. :/ Bin irgendwann wieder zu den standard Treibern gewechselt.
Deinstallier doch mal das ganze, und pack die org. Treiber neu drauf. Dann wird das schon wieder gehen 


Greets
Frank


----------



## Vincent (27. November 2003)

Genau so ging es mir auch


----------

